# BBC Radio - under 25 seeking sperm donor



## alicearoberts

Hello,

My name is Alice and I work at BBC Radio. We are looking to speak with any women in their early twenties who are looking for sperm donors or used a sperm donor during their early twenties. We have been passed some information that there has been an increase in the number of young women seeking sperm donors.

Please feel free to message me if this is something you'd be interested in simply talking about this or finding out more information. You can email me at [email protected]

Many thanks,
Alice


----------

